# Video of Cichlids in Lake Malawi



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Video of Malawi Cichlids in their natural habitat, a very good video, check it out:


Malawi Video​


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for posting the link. That is neat and can really show people how to naturally set up their tank for those fish.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Awesome video


----------

